
About Pando - dwynings
http://uncrunched.com/2012/04/09/about-pando/
======
oldstrangers
It's nice to finally see companies tire of Arrington's shit. Out of two jobs
in less than a year. Hope the trend continues.

~~~
wattjustin
I hope so too. Maybe he'll stop posting "news" about himself and realize how
uninteresting his drama is. And maybe at that point I'll stop leaving annoyed,
uninteresting, and bitter comments about how annoyed I am of seeing his name
pop up anywhere.

I think this will be a good test, so to speak, of Pando to see if they hop on
the drama train like those at TC enjoy(ed) doing.

------
BerislavLopac
Yawn. These are not the tech news you are looking for. Move along. Move along.

------
drivebyacct2
Another source of drama, woohoo. Also, how much effort did they go to to make
such a simple page so unresponsive. Still harkening back to TC I see. The page
is nearly completely unresponsive for a good 6 seconds while who-knows-what
loads in. What the hell?

According to Chrome's Inspector it took 20.60s to load entirely. (And after
the wait, they're not even using the Twitter widget properly as it's giving a
4xx error)

------
chubbyheckler
Go. Away. Arrington.

I am tired of your Paris Hilton shit - you provide no value to the tech
community.

